# Sweet Samara



## Jonah

*Not finished with a nasty molt that cost her the tail feathers, this sweet little girl would not leave me alone until I took her pic*


----------



## FaeryBee

*Samara is a beauty -- she should be allowed to have as many photo ops as she wants.

After all, Samara needs her modeling portfolio expanded for submission to the Budgie Glamour Magazine!*


----------



## jrook

She is a very pretty and dignified lady... she makes a lovely model.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Oh my Samara is so beautiful she wanted you to take her photo of her so you can buy a new male friend for her next time when you go to the breeders you'll have the photo of her to show him then he can match the perfect male friend for her. She is lovely Bro.


----------



## Jonah

FaeryBee said:


> *Samara is a beauty -- she should be allowed to have as many photo ops as she wants.
> 
> After all, Samara needs her modeling portfolio expanded for submission to the Budgie Glamour Magazine!*


Yes...must be something like that. I tried to tell her that she is kind of disheveled at the moment, but she would have none of it.....women...



jrook said:


> She is a very pretty and dignified lady... she makes a lovely model.


Thank you Judy...her personality is so enjoyable too...



LynandIndigo said:


> Oh my Samara is so beautiful she wanted you to take her photo of her so you can buy a new male friend for her next time when you go to the breeders you'll have the photo of her to show him then he can match the perfect male friend for her. She is lovely Bro.


Thank you Lyn. I think your right....I think she know's I want more budgies, and is hoping for some new fellows in the flock...


----------



## eduardo

*She looks great! Very healthy and pretty *


----------



## kwatson

She is a beauty and knows it 
The next Marilyn Monroe


----------



## Jonah

eduardo said:


> *She looks great! Very healthy and pretty *


Thx Dee..



kwatson said:


> She is a beauty and knows it
> The next Marilyn Monroe


I better not let her read this...it will go right to her head...
Thank you Kim...


----------



## Budget baby

As all women do , Samara is merely behaving in a dignified and becoming manner. She looks very happy and content I might add too.


----------



## jellyblue

Samara is gorgeous! She really is a movie star. Looks like a sweetie too.


----------



## Jonah

Pretty boy said:


> As all women do , Samara is merely behaving in a dignified and becoming manner. She looks very happy and content I might add too.


Thank's Cathy...of course your right about women...

I think she is pretty content. I think since going to the bird room to live a few weeks back, I can almost see a little smile on all their faces...



jellyblue said:


> Samara is gorgeous! She really is a movie star. Looks like a sweetie too.


Thank you Susan...she really is a sweet little Hen...


----------



## kaka

Samara is beautiful and I love your aviary elegant designing look like a work of interior designer :2thumbs:


----------



## Juhi

Samara is a gorgeous little one....Her chest feathers have so many shades of blue and indigo. Precious.

We want more Samara pictures.

Two of my birds also lost their tail feathers during a molt .


----------



## aluz

Moulting or not, your Samara is a real beauty and she knows it!  She will grow those tail feathers in no time.


----------



## Jonah

**** said:


> Samara is beautiful and I love your aviary elegant designing look like a work of interior designer :2thumbs:


Samara, and I thank you Arif. Thank you for the compliment on the bird room too, my bird's really seem to be enjoy their new home, and it gives me room for maybe another budgie or two...



Juhi said:


> Samara is a gorgeous little one....Her chest feathers have so many shades of blue and indigo. Precious.
> 
> We want more Samara pictures.
> 
> Two of my birds also lost their tail feathers during a molt .


Thank you Juhi. I agree, I love her skyblue, with obvious violet throughout. She has an even more beautiful little personality...



aluz said:


> Moulting or not, your Samara is a real beauty and she knows it!  She will grow those tail feathers in no time.


Thank You Ana. They are starting to grow....


----------



## despoinaki

What a sweet girl! I wish I had a Samara clone here


----------



## NanaLucy129

*Love her name! She is a beautiful hen and she knows it. You work it girl!*


----------



## Vargur

What a beautiful budgie!! more p:


----------



## kcladyz

I like the first pic. so cute and pudgy! :budgie:


----------



## Jonah

despoinaki said:


> What a sweet girl! I wish I had a Samara clone here


Your too funny Despina...

I am sure her and Lina would be good friends...



NanaLucy129 said:


> *Love her name! She is a beautiful hen and she knows it. You work it girl!*


Thank you Lucy...



Vargur said:


> What a beautiful budgie!! more p:


Thank you Elma...



kcladyz said:


> I like the first pic. so cute and pudgy! :budgie:


Thank you Heidi...I love when she cocks her head with that inquisitive little look...


----------



## SPBudgie

*Oh My - Samara is certainly a stunning package of female pulchritude! Wow Wow!... :bowdown:*


----------



## Jonah

Thank you Ollie....


----------



## CuteLittleBirdies

*Aww I still can not believe how grown up she is!!! *


----------



## Jonah

Thank you Lindsey...She is beautiful, with an even more beautiful personality...I shall forever be indebted to the little lady who sent her home with me...


----------



## CuteLittleBirdies

*


jonah said:



Thank you Lindsey...She is beautiful, with an even more beautiful personality...I shall forever be indebted to the little lady who sent her home with me...

Click to expand...

Aww  You have given her and the others the absolute best of homes. I am the fortunate one as I have never had a single worry about them *


----------

